# SHOOT ME NOW - OR SHOOT ME LATER!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the VIZSLA is a hunting BREED ! POINT them in what ever direction you want - but at the end of the day if you do not let them hunt - why have one ( Velcro dog - loving - beautiful ) no excuse ! 1000yrs of breeding - for what - just to make you happy ? off the stump now with PIKE in my lap after a day with feathers still in his mouth !


----------



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

People can do what they want with their pets. If the breed is a good fit for a person, and they take good care of the dog, then who cares? I'm glad you enjoy hunting your V, but mine seems pretty darn happy chasing pigeons at the park and spending time by her family. (Pretty random and aggressive post, just begging for an argument huh?)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These dogs were bred to hunt, and as a hunter myself its hard to see them any other way. Their natural instincts and genes call out to them to hunt. 
Its like buying a formula one race car and only putting around the block in it. Yes, you could do it, but why?


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Interesting thread. Not sure what brought it on, but if you read any of my posts. Let the hunt begin!

Joe


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

As an avid hunter I totally agree with the idea that a breed designed to hunt should be a hunting breed. Unfortunately, the world has evolved. We as humans were originally bred to hunt and gather, but now we have refrigerators and supermarkets and instant gratification at the click of a mouse. Things have changed. Vizslas are just so **** good looking which appeals to the non hunter. I rarely if ever see a German short haired pointer as a house pet. Every gsp I've ever come across belongs to a hunter. Why have vizslas gone mainstream so quickly?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cor - YES posted just for FUN - but true - PIKE & I back from the dove field - today 35 guns in the field and 15 pups - The only time PIKE was beaten to a marked bird was his fault ! over ran it - LOL - I have no control - not even PETA what you do with your PUP - PIKE is my 4th V - got them as hunters & just turned out to be great lap mutts and family dogs - if V's looked like a VVart on a VVitches aZZ - I VVould never have POSTED this ! HAPPY HALLOWEEN !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just relax a little you lot........  take some chill pills and be cool...... 8)

Those with upset reply posts, just don't know our REM and how passionate he is about the V. Don't take it personally, he just believes that all V's should hunt as that's what they were bred to do. It's his opinion and he's bloody well entitled to it. He is not having a dig at those who don't hunt, just expressing his personal opinion. 

Me, I don't like the use of E-collars, but I accept others do and don't go around attacking them for it. I just accept that not all V owners are smart is all.........     But i will still state my opinion without getting personal on those who do use them. 

Do My dogs hunt........ yeah...but were not very good at it so I'm not sure it counts???


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

dmak said:


> Vizslas are just so **** good looking which appeals to the non hunter. I rarely if ever see a German short haired pointerEvery gsp I've ever come across belongs to a hunter. Why have vizslas gone mainstream so quickly?


E
Well seeing that GSP are ranked 15th in the top 15 dogs in the US and beagles are ranked 3rd. Vizslas are ranked 37th in 2011 according to the AKC website. I don't think GSP's or beagles are owned strictly by hunters, GSP's certainly are the bird dog of choice and are great hunting dogs. Now i know many GSP owners who will argue just the same for their breed on what i am going to say next. I think the vizslas is trending so quickly toward the mainstream. Simply due to its desireability as an excellent hunting dog that is a great family member and a wonderful, of course if properly trained, house dog. It is certainly safe to say a Vizsla needs to be in the home with its master and doesn't do well as a kennel dog. One of the greatest aspects of the Vizsla is, it is still considered a versatile dog and doesn't really have a distinct field line and a show line like say a Labrador( most popular dog in the US many years running). There is a dramatic difference in a field stock lab vs a show lab. So far the show Vizsla and field people respect the hunting aspect of the breed and really work hard *together* preserve its origins and standard. Hence there is a shortage of quality males they will breed to currently at this time, but they love to have those hunting titles from a DC or a Ch dog with an AFC or MH. That being said, i prefer the popularity of our breed to not get anymore popular. Rarely is that a good thing for any breeds quality, as back yard breeding waters down the breed standard. One only has to look at the Labrador to see how the quality of that breed is so vast as a direct result of backyard breeding, and field and show lines not working together. The VCA standard's first sentence is this; That of a medium-sized, short-coated, *hunting dog* of distinguished appearance and bearing. As an avid outdoorsman, field trialer, and hunter I own Vizslas because i love the fact they are family dogs that fit my preferred hobbies. We all have the right to our Beloved Vizslas and it is evident by the fact we are on this forum helping and educating each other the passion we all have for this breed. I only am here to share this passion and my knowledge of them as field dogs to anyone who wants to learn. It is my only hope that if we breed our dogs, we do it responsibly with the versatile hunting dog in mind and with the respect and appreciation of the breeds true origins. Follow your Parent club's code of ethics on breeding. As the purpose to breed is to enhance the breed quality to its standard, not breed simply because we love Fido so blindly that we need another one just like him. Sadly, the odds are you wont get that same COPY just like him, sorry genetics is against that! Instead look back to the breeder or line that worked so hard to give you Fido in the first place. Enjoy your Vizsla, he really is God's gift to you on Earth. Respect them and keep them pure.

Joe


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz -sent that E collar to you last year - are you wearing it ? or are you out of my transmitter range ? LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Oz -sent that E collar to you last year - are you wearing it ? or are you out of my transmitter range ? LOL


It's satellite based isn't it REM? I've been wearing it on my wanger.................... hoping you'd hit the button a few times to jump start me


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - if you would stick to the Ten POINT maintance program PIKE sent you -would not haVe to jump start YOU !


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there, I thought I'd add my two cents (or maybe 10 cents, I write so much). ???

We started searching for a breed that would fit our family perfectly. We spent quite a bit of time and we ended up with a V. Oso does fit our family perfectly and we love him to pieces. After being on the forum a bit, I started to feel like it would be unfair to him not to hunt.

Neither my husband nor I know how to hunt, but we seriously looked into it and sent Oso to Bird camp for a couple weeks to get an evaluation. Oso had fun! But, when we saw him in the field, we didn't get goosebumps or feel magic happening or even see Oso at his happiest. Oso is just as happy on a hike, at the dog park or in many other situations. Our evaluation said Oso had a wonderful natural point, good trainability, but not that high of a bird drive. He wasn't chasing the bird that far. I am sure Oso could have been a great hunter, but he's also thoroughly stimulated hiking and running and learning how to best fit into our life. 

Do you know what I also saw while going to hunting camp, snake training, looking at boarding places, etc? 

I saw a lot of dogs who do not live in the house and do not get to be part of a family. A very respected place near us (recommended by many in our local vizsla club) only has one indoor dog and he is old, all their other dogs live in concrete runs. I saw this more than once. This stripped away the guilt of not hunting him faster than anything.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv - C your POINT - raised by my grandfather who had Engish pointers - they were kennel pups - got my first V in the 70's - young fun and a new family - the V has always been a house mutt first and field pup second - lucky for me they Love to HUNT - no accident - all of the pups out of hunters - at least you gaVe it a SHOT - that's all PIKE & I ask ! VVe salute YOU !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

luv2laugh said:


> I saw a lot of dogs who do not live in the house and do not get to be part of a family. A very respected place near us (recommended by many in our local vizsla club) only has one indoor dog and he is old, all their other dogs live in concrete runs. I saw this more than once. This stripped away the guilt of not hunting him faster than anything.


Mine hunt and live in the house. They are family to us. If you are knowledgeable on dog training and have property/time and tools to train there is no reason to send them off for training. They can train to hunt while living at home. Some people work one on one with trainers and their dogs live inside at home.
Mine have been kenneled outside or crated inside (depending on their age) at a trainers before.
I can't image a trainer getting much done, if he has 10-20 dogs loose all the time. It would be just a free for all play time.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - ALL oVer your POINT - a baby sitter or teacher neVer raised our children - a trainer is great to polish a pup if that is what you want - it ALL STARTS and ends at home ! AS IT SHOULD 'V"


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree, Texasred. That's the way it should be. If we did hunting with the boy on a longterm basis, we'd have to do it ourselves. It sounds like it is quite common to send them away for awhile though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"When the moon is in the Seventh House
And Jupiter aligns with Mars,
then peace will guide the planets
and love will steer the stars."

Sometimes it seems like things work out the way they do for a reason. Willie came to me out of the dog pound "damaged goods", very gun shy and afraid of any loud noise. I think an uninformed hunter might have done that to him, although I'll never know. 

So here he is, living with me. I come from a long line of hunters, but do not hunt. I have all the respect, though... Willie gets to "hunt" on his own terms all the time. No scary guns, please! That's just the way it is. I feel like I am the perfect person for Willie. It was meant to be. ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Msw - hope you R not Harberging (global moderator ) VVillie Nelson - this FORUM does make me SMILE !


----------

